# New viv day



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Think I prefer getting new equipment to new animals these days. 5 x 2 Herp Xotics viv arrived this morning so thought I’d share a few pics of how I set it up etc 

First off I flip the viv upside down and for the ‘cool’ end fitted a slim lime white Python ceramic. This is connected to a pulse stat, you can see where the probe goes on the second pic. This is used for night time temps after the bulbs turn off in the evening. 





















Next I fit the heat lamp and UV. I use a 75w Halogen bulb for heat and light which is supplemented by a 7% UVB Shadedweller. Both are on timers that I adjust as required. 





















The Halogen bulb is guarded and connected to a pulse stat. I use blu tac to seal and holes from drilling or hold in place, seems to work well with no threat to the inhabitants. 

Next up I put a couple of layers of newspaper, substrate, hides and a little decor. In goes the glass and job done. 






























At some point in the next few weeks will add a horizontal branch for perching and a little more decor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Looks good StuG,

Good thing you aren’t using radiant heat panels - the ceiling mounting plate isn’t huge?

I recall there might be an issue with blue tac, leaching something. Advised to avoid it for bonsai trees (as a wound sealant), aquariums and inverts. There must be a non toxic putty available which could work just as well?

Another thing which bothers me with many viv designs is the ventilation positioning. Various harmful gases/vapours are heavier than air, so could accumulate in the lower levels CO2 for example).
My PVC and PP vivs are the same……
What happened to staggered heights at opposite ends?

Sorry, I seem to be derailing your posts with general gripes.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Swindinian said:


> Looks good StuG,
> 
> Good thing you aren’t using radiant heat panels - the ceiling mounting plate isn’t huge?
> 
> ...


Haha all comments are always more than welcome, no point posting otherwise lol.
The ventilation I’m not too worried about, I open the doors each day to change the water. It wouldn’t be difficult to drill some additional holes but it’s a valid point.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

StuG said:


> The Halogen bulb is guarded and connected to a pulse stat.



😯 Disco baby !!!! -- sure you mean a dimmer stat


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Malc said:


> 😯 Disco baby !!!! -- sure you mean a dimmer stat


Fair cop guv! You are indeed correct


----------

